# no sound from Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family)

## lum-X

Hi to all. 

I'm new(first time to install it on a PC and i did it with stage 3 install) to linux and Gentoo especially. There are a lot of things that are not working and a lot to be optimizes in feature but its OK this is the beginning until i get used to Linux.

I dont have any sound at all. i dont know where to look and see what i have missed or done wrong. what i can see when i restart the system is that the alsasound is not loading the hda_intel module. this makes me wonder if i have to make a .conf file to make the sound work or i have not installed the module even thought i think i have in the kernel(CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y)

```

┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.23 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                                                       F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: IDT 92HD71B8X                                                                                                                                   F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                                              F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master [dB gain: -11.25]                                                                                                                        Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│         ┌──┐               ┌──┐               ┌──┐               ┌──┐                                                                                                         │

│         │  │               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │  │               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │  │               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │  │               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│               │▒▒│                                                                                                         │

│         ├──┤               ├──┤               ├──┤               └──┘              Mic In              ┌──┐               ┌──┐         Digital Playback   Digital Playback    │

│         │OO│               │MM│               │MM│                                                     │MM│               │OO│                                                │

│         └──┘               └──┘               └──┘                                                     └──┘               └──┘                                                │

│          77              100<>100           100<>100           100<>100                                                                                                       │

│ <      Master      >    Headphone           Speaker              PCM           Mic Jack Mode          S/PDIF       S/PDIF Default PCM S/PDIF Playback So S/PDIF Playback So   │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

│                                                                                                                                                                               │

└───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

   ┌──────────────── /proc/asound/cards ────────────────┐            >

   │ 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel         │            >

   │                      HDA Intel at 0xf4600000 irq 42│

│     │▒▒│   ┌──────────────── /proc/asound/cards ────────────────┐            >

│     │▒▒│   │ 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel         │            >

│     │▒▒│   │                      HDA Intel at 0xf4600000 irq 42│            >

│     │▒▒│   └────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ 

```

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5550_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Mar 2011 16:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl session spell sqlite ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

I might be not able to get online tonight till tomorrow afternoon. 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## lum-X

I found a solition , hope i wont be needing to initialize every time i boot.

```

 # alsactl init 0

Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "IDT 92HD71B8X" "HDA:11c11040,107b0690,00100200 HDA:111d76b0,107b0692,00100101" "0x107b" "0x0690"

Hardware is initialized using a generic method

 # alsactl store 0

```

----------

## lum-X

Is there a way to make alsa store the default device since i have to initialize the device everytime i start the system.

any config file of something that i am missing    :Confused: 

----------

